# 1997 2 wheel drive hardbody. belts and thermostat.



## hilotoy85 (Sep 3, 2009)

I recently purchased a 1997 hardbody from a private party for a "project" truck. It is a reconstruct and as I have found out per the title, that the mileage is UKNWN. The odometer reads 96,600. 
So this past week I have been tearing it down and have been attempting to change the following:
Radiator Hoses (top and bottom)
Thermostat(discovered did not have one on)
Belts(Altenator, power steering)
oil and filter.

Problems so far:

I have tried two thermostats from napa and none fit. Possibly have to go to nissan for oe?

The belt napa gave me for the power steering is a couple inches too short. Possibly napa gave me wrong one? (Note: the existing belt on the truck was almost the right length(tension screw was at the extreme end, could not lossen any more), but totally the wrong width). I tried last night to install the belt Napa gave me but even at the extreme "loose" end of the tension screw I was still 2-3 inches short.


I am beginning to wonder if the motor in this truck is not the correct one for this year? It looks like other KA24E motors I have seen on the net. The valve cover also states 12 valves.

I bought a Haynes manual for this truck and the pictures shown for belts aren't the same setup as this truck, even with the "later than 1991 models".


Questions:

Has anyone had similar issues with thermostats or belts for same or similar year/engine(w/power steering)?

This project is not going as smootly as I had planned. But parts according to year/make/model, install, and drive away. So far most of my parts aren't fitting. 



Thanks.

Elika


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

look at a 240sx belt layout, see if that looks like what you have


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok..
belt.. the new belts should be shorter than the old belt. Not longer.
the old belt sounds like it was stretched pretty good.

i buy the theromstats from Oreillys. Their very close to nissan thermo.

whats odd is why was their no thermostat? running too hot? or too cold?

also make sure when you get belts its for your truck/motor.
my truck has ac-alt- thats it. so sometimes the Oreillys gives me belts for trucks that have power steering. It it doesn work. 

So maybe you got the non power steering belts???


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

check the vin # on the dash to the vin # on the block..

this well let ya know if the orginal motor.


----------



## hilotoy85 (Sep 3, 2009)

Update info.

The belt Napa gave me was the wrong number. I didn't realize that until I went to return the belt. At the counter I then noticed that they had invoiced me as paid for a specific number belt, but physically gave me another one. This is why the belt was too short. They swapped belts to what the invoice and computer had showed for the truck. Took it home, and I had it on in minutes. No problems. 
Note: Check numbers on parts prior to leaving store. I took it for granted that they would give me what I asked for. I live half an hour away from the store, so I will look at the parts next time I go to make sure they match the invoice. =P DOH.

Reference the Thermostat. I have decided that the intake where the thermostat goes into, along with where the fuel injectors go into might not be the correct one for this vehicle. The intake looks relatively new compared to the rest of the engine compartment. I am beginning to think that the intake is a nissan but from a different setup. The "hole" is quite a bit smaller than all the thermostats I check out at the auto parts stores in town. All the thermostats in town all were the same size. 

SO, with that I have scheduled an appt with Nissan dealership in town to look at the situation/intake and 1) get me the right thermostat and 2) tell me what intake this is from and 3) Will this intake negatively affect this motor. 


95 pickup - That is what I am thinking of the thermostat. I am wondering if maybe the intake is smaller than original and as such they needed all the flow they could get, so they ditched the thermostat. I live up in Ak and we need thermostats to get the block to operating temps and also to get heat in the cab. driving in a vehicle that is -55 degrees inside SUCKS!!!!

Lately "her" name has been biat-ch...........but now that I have gotten things to "fit" into their locations and other "weird" things with this truck. I have begun to think of "her" as a poor little girl who has been abused in her life and now she just needs a little TLC. You all wouldn't believe the things that were and weren't for that matter done to this truck. I have never seen a vehicle that has been running on the absolute least you could do. missing ALOT of bolts everywhere, wrong belts, power wires for stereos and fluorescent interior lights(ripping this crud out) that didn't have an inline fuse.....wired straight to battery, radiator bent, shroud cut into by the fan due to not enough bolts, no battery tie down, etc, etc. The list goes on and on. I keep finding more and more every day.

BUT..........this is a project truck and she will now get the proper attention that she deserves. 

I can't believe through all the things she has been through and the condition she is in, she runs "smooth" and strong. I think that has to say something for Nissan.......Even if I am a Toyota man at heart. Better Nissan than <Gasp> ford ANYDAY!!!!

Can anyone say TRD, 4X4, 5.7 I-Force V-8, Crewmax Tundra? =P 

Elika


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Makes me wonder if someone did the 240sx swap on your truck.
I hear you can swap the head/intake/injectors... Maybe someone did this?

Or they put an older intake on it???

really odd. good luck :fluffy:


----------



## hilotoy85 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks 95.

I will let you all know after my appt with the dealership.

Elika


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you sure you're looking in the right place for the thermostat? I seem to remember some are in the lower hose.


----------



## hilotoy85 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dealership took 5 hours to diagnose this issue. 
Finally the Parts manager took a look because he has done a KA24E motor swap before. He stated the thermostat is not where we ALL(including 4 Nissan Techs) thought the thermostat was. 
The Thermostat is like "old nissan guy" stated on the bottom hose.

I will post a new thread to state this for any future guys interested in this issue. Had I known the location I would have save a TON of time and money. =(. Live and learn.....such is life. 

So, summary.

1997 Nissan Hardbody 2 wheel drive, KA24E motor has a thermostat located on the "upper" end of the BOTTOM hose. It is tucked away real tight under and behind the belts. Make sure you have patience and time to get to this...it looks like a doozy. =)


Oh yea, they also noted that my fan clutch is bad(squeeling like crazy). This weekend's project is to drain system, pull radiator, fan shroud and fan clutch. Also, since the water pump is located directly behind the fan clutch I am going to spend the 50 bucks to replace it while I am at it. 95K miles and not sure if/when the Water pump has ever been changed. I would hate to have to tear the system apart again in a few weeks/months/year to change the darn thing when I was right there. AKA Preventative Maintenance. =)

SO there is my story. 

Elika


----------

